# Manor house - rural Leicestershire 2013



## Deranged09 (Oct 13, 2013)

Manor house in rural leicester, just past thurmaston. Currently being redeveloped by David Wilson homes.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2013)

Sweet! That'll be nice, even if it is being done by DWH! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 13, 2013)

good work Deranged 
looks like a good catch
Always good to see some Leicester stuff too


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 14, 2013)

Fab lampshade! Was that a tiled floor in the hall or just lino?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great find!
I'm going that way later, will have a look!
Thanks..


----------



## Deranged09 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and tiles i think


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice find. It is a pity though that you concentrated on (judging by the style of the woodwork) the Georgian and later additions/alterations. More on the much earlier stone spiral stairs, with an exterior shot of its location in the present building would have been interesting. Anyway thanks for including enough information to allow me to chase up the history. Sadly in today's climate of vandalism and thievery, most reports do not contain enough clues for further research.

The tiled hall floor is to a very common Victorian design and can be found in many pattern books of that period.


----------



## ricasso (Oct 17, 2013)

some interesting architecture in there, well done, wonder if they still make Rinstead's? I remember them as a kid, big red things, used to try to hold them on with your tongue for an ulcer...happy days!


----------

